

Why I moved in with college students to build a better app - shabuta
http://venturebeat.com/2014/09/06/why-i-moved-into-a-college-dorm-to-build-a-better-app/

======
shabuta
Last (school) year, I spent 6 months living with undergrads, attending
classes, and getting involved with extracurriculars at UC Berkeley. I'm 30.
And a startup CEO (ex TaskRabbit's 2nd eng. /1st product mgr).

This was a design experiment taking observation / user testing to an extreme:
complete immersion. I published my notes on VentureBeat, but really would like
to hear what the hn community thinks of using immersion as a design technique.
Innovative customer development or ridiculous waste of time?

